# Charlotte's wedding journal :D



## Charlotte-j

Hi anyone who reads this :wave:

I thought Id start one of these to help keep myself sane lol.

Well about about me : I'm charlotte, I've been with my wonderful OH for just over 21 months now. We have 2 kiddies together, and he popped the question on christmas day (ring pic attached) :happydance::happydance:

I'm not sure what else to write at the moment, so I'll just add randomly lol. Thankyou for reading this :D :flower:



Just a little list of what I'm planning/need to do. When confirmed text will turn to blue :D

*Date planned * 27th March 2014
*Venue* Seckford hall (hopefully)
*Colour Theme* - Navy + white + pink
 



Attached Files:







171.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## honeybee2

haha very sweet! I wish I could write a journal- but you'd be up all night reading it there is so much going on!

Ill be popping in to see whats what! haha xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

I'm so excited, I'll probably end up with millions of pointless posts lol!
xx


----------



## honeybee2

oh doesnt the venue look lovely? xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

honeybee2 said:


> oh doesnt the venue look lovely? xx

Its meant to be really lovely there, and hopefully as its in March we want it they apparently do really cheap prices :D 
xx


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo exciting exciting!!! I think I saw your ring the other day when I went looking for my wedding ring- I thought it looked familiar! Its gorgeous! x


----------



## twiggy56

aww yay i like stalking wedding journals! :happydance:

venue is gorgeous hun!


----------



## randomxx

can i stalk you too please??

Your ring is beautiful and your venue is lovely, i hope you get a good deal on it. 

any ideas on themes? colours? xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

Yay! Stalkers!! :D

I talked to my OH about colours this evening :)
we've decided on white and blue (also his fave footy team colours lol) with a hint of pink too :D Not sure on shades at the moment but we slowly making choices.


----------



## Charlotte-j

Why are photographers so expensive?! Mention the word wedding and the price seems to double :O

Best deal I can find so much is a guy who charges wedding packages from £495 (include an A4 Story book album, with up to 100 photos )
I don't even know if this is good or a rip off, all this wedding stuff is confusing :-s


----------



## randomxx

i think thats pretty reasonable hun. I've saved a fortune by using gumtree 

theres this photographer who seems good 

https://ipswich.gumtree.com/ipswich/50/70220050.html


----------



## Charlotte-j

randomxx said:


> i think thats pretty reasonable hun. I've saved a fortune by using gumtree
> 
> theres this photographer who seems good
> 
> https://ipswich.gumtree.com/ipswich/50/70220050.html

:D
Thanks!
xx


----------



## randomxx

No problem hun, i love finding bargains so if you need a hand just give me a shout xx


----------



## Tiff

:wave: Would love to stalk your wedding journal too!!!! Congrats again, and I love your ring! :cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

ye photographers and food deffo take the biscuit in weddings- but thats the things you always remember. Unfortunately for us, we couldnt afford a professional but hiring our friend who has done many weddings and is into reporatge and candid photos which is what I love. She is actually alright- Im just going to make a portfolio of all the phots Ive found and love so I can show her exactly what I want- she has the skill, she just needs to know. 
Praps check out local collages or uni's? But that price you quoted is actually very good.


----------



## Tiff

honeybee2 said:


> ye photographers and food deffo take the biscuit in weddings- but thats the things you always remember. Unfortunately for us, we couldnt afford a professional but hiring our friend who has done many weddings and is into reporatge and candid photos which is what I love. *She is actually alright- Im just going to make a portfolio of all the phots Ive found and love so I can show her exactly what I want- she has the skill, she just needs to know. *
> Praps check out local collages or uni's? But that price you quoted is actually very good.


That's so funny! I literally JUST made a thread about that same thing! My photographer called them "Must Takes" and will come and get the folder of the pictures I like and then I'll be sure to have the poses I want. Maybe between the two of us we can find some good ones? I love candid pictures too, so much more than posed.


----------



## honeybee2

ye i hate posed photos they are so unrealistic- I want the photos to be a true example of the day!


----------



## Charlotte-j

honeybee2 said:


> ye photographers and food deffo take the biscuit in weddings- but thats the things you always remember. Unfortunately for us, we couldnt afford a professional but hiring our friend who has done many weddings and is into reporatge and candid photos which is what I love. She is actually alright- Im just going to make a portfolio of all the phots Ive found and love so I can show her exactly what I want- she has the skill, she just needs to know.
> Praps check out local collages or uni's? But that price you quoted is actually very good.

I never thought of asking at local colleges etc! Thankyou :D
xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

Is it sad that as we can't really book anything at the moment till we save a bit I just spend my time making wedding invite samples etc. Lol x


----------



## honeybee2

no dont be silly- its lovely to dream xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

I've done a quick estimate of cost and then added an extra few hundred onto the total, and set a savings goal of 6000 by 2013 :D

so far i've saved 5.8% of that lol :)


----------



## Charlotte-j

I'm just going to add ideas of things i like now, its all in one place then :)

Reception ideas - 
https://www.czechcenter.org/images/reception-navy.jpg

I love this - 
https://laurenwrightphoto.com/BlogImages/2009/KevinChristine/017.jpg


----------



## Charlotte-j

Cake ideas - 
https://www.simmer.co.nz/Wedding%20Cakes/white%20ande%20navy.jpg


----------



## Charlotte-j

Flowers -

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3493955694_40140d9160_o.jpg

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/a5/0/AAAADJHYS08AAAAAAKUEyQ.jpg?v=1263196227000


----------



## honeybee2

ilovemybump said:


> I've done a quick estimate of cost and then added an extra few hundred onto the total, and set a savings goal of 6000 by 2013 :D
> 
> so far i've saved 5.8% of that lol :)

£348? haha sorry I had to work that out for some reason??? Good saving- keep going!! :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

ilovemybump- what a beautiful colour choice!!!

I ADORE the pink tulips and the purple blueblells I think they look absolutely stunning! Im not sure about the blue teardrop bouquet though? I also love the pink with the blue table and cake! what a colour!!


----------



## Charlotte-j

honeybee2 said:


> ilovemybump said:
> 
> 
> I've done a quick estimate of cost and then added an extra few hundred onto the total, and set a savings goal of 6000 by 2013 :D
> 
> so far i've saved 5.8% of that lol :)
> 
> £348? haha sorry I had to work that out for some reason??? Good saving- keep going!! :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah, roughly that :) xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

honeybee2 said:


> Im not sure about the blue teardrop bouquet though?

I wasnt too sure on that one either, I just added it as an idea. I change my mind alot lol
xx


----------



## honeybee2

haha but thats a right you have being a bride!!!


----------



## Charlotte-j

Yay! Went an got my engagement ring changed size, I can wear my ring properly now :-D


----------



## honeybee2

oh good that would annoy me if I couldnt wear mine!


----------



## Charlotte-j

Thought I had my ring sorted, have to take it back tomorrow :'(


----------



## twiggy56

oh no! How come? :nope:


----------



## honeybee2

how come? xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm now stalking too :wave: Congrats :)

How come you need to take the ring back? I had to get mine resized after I had LO because I was ill and lost weight and it was weird not having it. x


----------



## randomxx

Yeah spill hun, why do you need to take it back x


----------



## Charlotte-j

I got it exchanged for a smaller one, when we got home and looked at it properly we realised they gave us what musr be a display one or something :( its not made of white gold, the band isnt solid, and tarnished inside and there isn't a diamond, it looks cheap and a joke :( the shop manager changed it and bagged it and we didnt think to double check :(


----------



## honeybee2

omg!!!!!!!!! what store is this from? I know H samuel does a diamond check when they take, and give back my ring to make sure its mine xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

H Samuel, they didn't do the diamond check thingy :( Xx


----------



## honeybee2

oh my goodness! the nerve! demand compensation! x


----------



## Charlotte-j

My OH took it back, and I got a new one :)


----------

